# Apartment insulation



## promoter (24 Sep 2011)

Hi
I bought a new apartment two years ago. I don't know the BER but apparently it's quite good. I presume the external walls of the apartment block are well insulated but as far as I can tell there isn't any insulation behind the plasterboard on the internal building walls. I'd rather not have to pay for heating the apartments / communal corridor / lift shaft / stairs beside and above me. Is it possible to get beads or foam or something pumped into the cavities behind the plasterboard from inside my apartment? First floor apartment with truck access outside so location shouldn't be a problem.

Any advice would be appreciated.

K


----------



## onq (24 Sep 2011)

This question of adequate insulation bordering common areas is seldom asked.

Its becoming increasingly relevant, particularly in apartment buildings where -- occupancy is less than full

- perimeter access points are not properly sealing.

- the management is saving on energy by not heating the common areas​I've inspected two apartments where lack of insulation created problems for the occupants.- one where an uninsulated internal duct was causing damp and mould growth on the bathroom wall.

- one where lack of insulation on the ceiling of the car park was causing condensation in a bedroom above.​The calculations for heat loss used to discount internal shared walls or wall abutting common areas.

This assumed a generally good level of sealing of the common areas and occupied premises adjoining.

I don't advise spraying foam or beads into into cavities because it can be a hit and miss affair.

If your apartment is dry line there may be a space behind the plasterboard, but this is usually only 12-20 mm.

In order to get full coverage in such a small cavity (if that's even possible, which I doubt) the wall may be peppered with holes.

You may be better advised to inquire what kind of dry lining was used - for example whether it was sound-proofed and reline with insulated board.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                   as a defence or support - in and of     itself  -         should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                   Real Life with rights to inspect and    issue         reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------

